# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 32 - šifre za volonterke

## puntica

kao i svaki put, nekoliko smo šifri rezervirale za naše drage volonterke, koje nam uvijek pomažu i bez kojih ne bismo mogli  :Love: 

hvala vam od srca  :Heart: 

1. Dunja Križek
2. Nataša špiranec
3. Rujana Matuka Šulek
4. Gabrijela Marinac
5. Petra Landeka
6. Ana Muškić
7. Jasna Benić Kunac
8. Ivanka Bušić
9. Slavica Borevković
10. Ivana Perišić Živković
11. Andrijana Lepka
12. Dubravka Dujmović Purgar
13. Rea Giaschi
14. Maja Brkić Pancirov
15. Brigita Cafuta

Ako želite šifru javite se na mail sifre@roda.hr ili rasprodaja@roda.hr sa svojim podacima (ime, prezime, broj telefona i adresa)

hvala još jednom vama i svim ostalim volonterkama i volonterima  :Heart:

----------


## puntica

molim one koje se nisu javile da to učine najkasnije do sutra u ponoć, kako bismo eventualne 'neželjene' šifre mogle proslijediti ostalim prodavateljima

hvala

----------


## Willow

a možda nisu ni vidjele popis, jako ste ga kasno objavili ovaj put...

----------

